# Introducting Bracken.....



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well today has been eventful and unfortunately the weather hasn't held out but urgh.. I didnt get that many photos couldnt find my memory card and just used my phone.. Rach got a couple i think but is currently on her way home!!

Billy, Pixie and Darcy are TINY and so friendly (even if Pixie has pmt today lol). Billy seems to have a crush on Daisy hahaha and appears to have met his match lol.. 

Darcy and Pixie slept (in Brackens bed) most the day hahaah

Anyway here goes...

Finally sleeping!!









Daisy was right.. his bed is comfy









Daisy is not impressed he took her place on my lap









There are others but i need to upload them.. i promise once i find a memory card i'll take more

Oh he LOVED his raw lunch and dinner was looking for more and prob would have eaten the bowl :roll: Daisy isnt too sure of him yet.. but i think she's missing Billy!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww i love the one on your lap.
So sweet!!
Congrats Sarah. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

lmao just realised my typo introducting haha.. maybe i should duct tape him still lol

Thanks Terri it feels very very very odd 

Oh i forgot to mention Daisy tooth finally came out!! Robyn caught it when Billy and Daisy were playing!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

so adorable  he sleeps with his nose buried like leila does. lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby! He is adorable!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks cheryl and tracy he is such a live wire!!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww he is so cute! Congrats! Welcome home Bracken! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He looks very settled and contented on your lap,thanks for pics can't wait for more


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So darling! Omg he is way fluffy, like wayyyyyyyy fluffy! Bryco's never been that fluffy, ever! Can't wait to see more pics...stop and catch your breath first though!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay!! Like everyone else here, I soo can't wait for more pics!! Especially when Daisy bonds with him more! They are so adorable together!!!! x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AWWWWW congrats! what a cutie and i love his name!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

How exciting! i bet you couldn't wait for him to get there. He looks so cute, i'm glad you all had fun!

And congrats Daisy on losing her tooth!! Hope the tooth fairy comes


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow he shut up in his crate after about 3 mins lol but he is sulking haha he's good tho understands his boundaries!! 

His eyes are green I was amazed. 

Kristi he is like bald compares to daisy and his fur is fuzz I can't explain it


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Sarah!
He is beautiful. What a doll face. That's wonderful that he took to raw so quickly! Yea!! 
I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww hes very cute, congrats


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ...
> 
> Oh i forgot to mention Daisy tooth finally came out!! Robyn caught it when Billy and Daisy were playing!!!!


Haha Good times!!!  I have loads of photos to post for you too Sarah! That was a miracle save with Daisys tooth! lol 

Glad to hear how well he's settling in, today was a great day thanks for having me! Rachels just left on her journey home now!

It was a great pleasure to meet you and Abi! As well as little miss DasiyDoo! Who is a hundred times cuter than in her photos! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yay. Were exhausted he is sleeping in his crate and his moan is soooo loud!!! In for a fun night me thinks.. He's doing well with his wees even if he doesn't squat lol

thanks again  xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw so sweet!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww he is so cute!! He looks very contented on your lap, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awww!! he is too cute!!
congrats!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet.Billy has a girlfriend.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on you new addition :hello1:

How wonderful - little baby brother for Daisy  he is gorgeous, love his coloring!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww so adorable! Congrats


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww the last pic hahaha! welcome home bracken!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awwww...how sweet they are! Glad you had a great day...they are just precious! Congratulations! What's Abi think of the new baby and how old his he?


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome home Bracken! He's a cutie!  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

congrats they are adorable together


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy...he and Daisy makes such a gorgeous pair of chi babies! Robyn, Hope and Tiny produced some awesome pups.. Congraulations! Deb


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a little doll he is, so adorable! Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, he's 11 weeks and vvvvv needy abi likes him but she's distracted coz she has hospital tomorrow. 

He cries alot takes a while to settle down, daisy has no interest in playing with him but well see


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Give them a few days and your'll wonder what you ever did without 2.

Hope he settles soon xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bless him, its probably strange being crowded then somewhat lonely! 

How was last night? Good luck with him he'll be fine soon! BTW my visitor isnt coming this weekend lol x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww congrats on finally bringing him home


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww so sweet


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they look so lovely, daisy is such a cutie and so is bracken, i'm sure they will be great friends soon


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww that last pic is adorable 
daisy and bracken are so cute have lots of fun with them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wondering how Bracken is doing and also Abi!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I was just wondering that myself. Hope all is well for you and your's


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been wondering too. Hope all is well, Sarah.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi guys

sorry I'm not around much there is a lot going on here. 

Bracken is fine other than his constant screaming and he's not doing well with toilet training at all!! 

Abi isn't good hence why I don't really have time for the forum. She's got an MRI in her brain and spine a gait analysis and hip xray in a couple of weeks. The neurologist wad amazing but it didn't go as expected she won't be having her ham strings lengthened or her achillies tendons, they think her weakness is more dehabilitating than her tightness which is not good. She also has patella Alta which I didn't know about, basically her knee caps are in the wrong place also her feet/ankles are deformed. The plan is for all these tests to be done so he can get a clearer idea of what is going on and why, then they will reset her feet and ankles and replace her knee caps, possibly her hips too but hopefully not.

I'm distraut dunno whether I'm coming or going. Bracken has been spending time with one of my friends to help housebreak him as tbh I can't cope ATM with everything. Abi has a fall the other day and got mild concussion and is black and blue!! To top it off some kid has been bullying her so I've had a word with the mother and the school.. Fat lot of use that did!! 

My life sounds like a bloody soap opera!! Daisy is great she's a star as always, she's been with my parents and a family friend too. Her coat has kicked in and her tail is massive. 

We have the school holidays coming up and this sounds so awful but I need respite abi is having huge mood swings (kids with cp tend to hit puberty earlier) and is blaming me for everything so I really need a break. I hope no one thinks I'm awful for saying that.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So not awful for feeling the way you do! I'm sorry things are so rough for you and Abi right now! That's a lot on your plate! Sending hugs and payers your way...hang in there things are bound to get better. Glad you popped in for an update.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh geez Sarah! Sounds like you've really been through a lot. I was wondering where you were and you and Abi have been on my mind. I wish it was better news about her, but hopefully they can make some good decisions on what to do to help her. Those surgeries sound extensive though. I feel sorry for her. But I also feel sorry for YOU as well. What a lot to deal with. I would be overwhelmed and a brand new puppy on top of everything doesn't help. I'm glad you have a friend to help you out as you deal with your daughter. 

Know that I'm thinking of you guys and praying for you.  Please keep us updated when you have time. We are always hear to listen and support!

((hugs))


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sarah , I'm sorry to hear things are so bad right now ...... Sending you big chi hugs from the 'Fizzy Chihuahuas' ((hugs))


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I never rains huh?? Abi is such a smart girl (iq of a 12 year old at 9) but luckily she's thinking like a 9 year old all she heard is you won't have this operation. Once she's had these tests I'm gonna sit her down and explain it all. I'm grateful we have free healthcare!!!! The gait analysis is thousands!!! 

I'm v luckily with Emma she and her son adore bracken and she doesn't get the slightest bit frustrated when he pees on the floor I do lol he walks and pees does my nut in lol 

I wish I could tell you all that I'm sure things will be fine for us but ATM I can't find any positives with our little life!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sarah, I'm so sorry you have so much going on. That must be so stressful, I can't even imagine what you must be going through. Best of luck to Abi with everything, I'm sure it will all work out well in the end. I'm glad you stopped in with the update, you can always vent here if you need to. Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way. xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey up chuck. 

Keep us updated eh, we miss you!!

Hope abi was not to hurt after her fall, bless her, shes such a sweet kid.

Lots of love xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Hey up chuck.
> 
> Keep us updated eh, we miss you!!
> 
> ...


you can be my go between lol I should of got a pic of her bruise!!

We are allowed to take a photo during the gait analysis apparently shell light up like a tree so I'll post it lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor abi, sounds like she will really be going thru it in the next few months. 

I dont mind being the go between! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

10 day old bruise this is great compared to what it was u can't see in pic but her knee cap is about 4 inches up from where ours are


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure if I posted this but it's 2 weeks old 










one from today coming


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

His fur is growing back it was a bit sparse and missing chunks bit I think it's coz his skin was so dry 










he was 2lb 7oz at 12 weeks. Will be weighed again next Friday at the vets I'm actually thinking walking him will help him majorly as we can't even get him to sit coz he walks on his back legs to get to the food silly dog


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is growing into a gorgeous looking boy


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Poor abi!

Bracken is a beauty!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I can totally see what you mean about Abis knees, they are totally in the wrong the place. Poor abi. 

Bracken is getting really pretty! He should have been a girl!! lol x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww sarah i am so sorry too hear all this about Abi i wish you both luck and yes you sound like you need a break i understand it as my son is driving me MAD at the minute 

Bracken is handsome he will soon settle i am sure!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are having such a time Sarah - life can be a !£"$^ at times - but you will get through this, hugs to you and Abi


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this about Abi, Sarah. It must be so hard for both of yous. 
I wish yous both the best of luck at the up and coming tests and hope the results arn't really bad.

Bracken is growing into a gorgeous little dog!


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

AWWWW so sweet and the one on your lap hiding it's head. Soooo cute

Julie


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry things are rubbish at the moment :-(

Bracken is gorgeous


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Bracken is so pretty


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

so sorry to hear about the ops that your daughter has to go through, having kids myself I know how much you worry about them normally let alone when they go through anything esle like this.

Bracken is gorgeous!! 

We are all here if you ever wanna chat  (((((hugs)))))


----------

